# not able to partition



## INS-ANI (Mar 8, 2008)

cant partition my vista ispiron 1420 properly.
I was able to create unalloted space by shrinking c drive, but can allocate it Every time i get the error msg "not enough disk space available".
need advice.


----------



## anandk (Mar 8, 2008)

Most new computers with OEM Vista pre-installs come with 4 partitions. Hard disks configured as basic disks are limited to 4 primary partitions or 3 primary partitions and 1 extended partition and multiple logical drives. And as such, if you try to shrink the OS partition, you may find that you cannot create a 5th partition due to this limit. 

There could be two possible solutions for this issue: 
1) As the disk pre-configured by OEM may have conflicts with disk management tool in Windows Vista, you should try some 3rd party tools like Auslogics Freeware Defrag, to repartition the disk.  
2) You may try to delete a less important partition created already and merge the space together to create a new partition with proper drive letter. 
Deleting the partitions created by the OEM is often not possible due to the way the OEMs configure the partitions. Therefore the option then is to extend the operating system partition back to the original size to regain use of the unallocated space. If additional storage is needed, consider adding an external USB hard disk.  

More Here.


----------



## INS-ANI (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats nice, thanks.
But i seem to have digged my own grave. I shrinked my C drive to get a 10GB of unallocated space, which i was unable to use as primary drive. SO i installed ubuntu on this space. Later i deleted the partition, but now my Vista shows 10GB worth of free space, which i cant merge with my C drive or D (recovery)Drive.


----------



## INS-ANI (Mar 12, 2008)

here's something to tell the detail abt my problem


```
Microsoft DiskPart version 6.0.6000
Copyright (C) 1999-2007 Microsoft Corporation.
On computer: INS-ANI

DISKPART> list disk

  Disk ###  Status      Size     Free     Dyn  Gpt
  --------  ----------  -------  -------  ---  ---
  Disk 0    Online       149 GB    10 GB

DISKPART> list volume

  Volume ###  Ltr  Label        Fs     Type        Size     Status     Info
  ----------  ---  -----------  -----  ----------  -------  ---------  --------
  Volume 0         RECOVERY     NTFS   Partition     10 GB  Healthy
  Volume 1     C   OS           NTFS   Partition    127 GB  Healthy    System
  Volume 2     E                       DVD-ROM         0 B  No Media

DISKPART>

DISKPART> list disk

  Disk ###  Status      Size     Free     Dyn  Gpt
  --------  ----------  -------  -------  ---  ---
  Disk 0    Online       149 GB    10 GB

DISKPART> select partition=0

There is no disk selected to set the partition.
Select a disk and try again.

DISKPART> select disk=0

Disk 0 is now the selected disk.

DISKPART> list partition

  Partition ###  Type              Size     Offset
  -------------  ----------------  -------  -------
  Partition 1    OEM                 78 MB    32 KB
  Partition 2    Primary             10 GB    79 MB
  Partition 3    Primary            127 GB    10 GB
  Partition 0    Extended            12 GB   137 GB
  Partition 4    Logical           2559 MB   147 GB

DISKPART> select partition=0

Partition 0 is now the selected partition.

DISKPART> detail

Microsoft DiskPart version 6.0.6000

DISK        - Display the properties of the selected disk.
PARTITION   - Display the properties of the selected partition.
VOLUME      - Display the properties of the selected volume.

DISKPART> detail partition

Partition 0
Type  : 0F
Hidden: No
Active: No

There is no volume associated with this partition.

DISKPART> delete partition

Cannot delete a non-empty extended partition.

DISKPART> set id=07

Virtual Disk Service error:
Check the event log for errors.


DiskPart encountered an unexpected error.
Check the system event log for more information on the failure.

DISKPART> set id=07 override

Virtual Disk Service error:
Check the event log for errors.


DiskPart encountered an unexpected error.
Check the system event log for more information on the failure.

DISKPART> set id=07 noerr

Virtual Disk Service error:
Check the event log for errors.


DiskPart encountered an unexpected error.
Check the system event log for more information on the failure.

DISKPART> inactive partition

The arguments specified for this command are not valid.
For more information on the command type: HELP INACTIVE

DISKPART> inactive

The current partition is already marked inactive.

DISKPART> active

The selected partition is not a data partition.
Only data partitions can be marked active or inactive.

DISKPART> active override noerr

The arguments specified for this command are not valid.
For more information on the command type: HELP ACTIVE

DISKPART> active override noerr
```


----------



## INS-ANI (Mar 18, 2008)

where have all the geek gone?


----------

